# Australian phishing scam - Windows event viewer



## zuluclayman

Had 2 of these calls in last 5 days - beware!

Microsoft issues warning on phone scam, Security and Privacy, News Centre | Microsoft Australia



> Microsoft issues warning on phone scam
> 
> Microsoft today warned Australians to be wary of a phone scam that has left some victims hundreds of dollars out of pocket.
> 
> Scammers are using several well-known brands, including Microsoft, to fool people into believing that something is wrong with their computers. The scam typically unfolds in the following manner:
> 
> * A cold caller, claiming to be a representative of Microsoft, one of its brands or a third party contracted by Microsoft, tells the victim they are checking into a computer problem, infection or virus that has been detected by Microsoft.
> 
> * They tell the victim they can help and direct them to a website that then allows the scammers to take remote control of the computer.
> 
> * The cold caller will then spend some time on the computer trying to demonstrate where the ‘problems’ are and in the process convinces the victim to pay a fee for a service that will fix the computer.
> 
> “In reality, there is nothing wrong with their computer but the scammer has tricked the consumer into believing there is a problem and that paying the fee is the best way to get it fixed. Often they will also push the customer to buy a one year computer maintenance subscription. They are just trying to scam innocent Australians out of money,” said Stuart Strathdee, Microsoft Australia’s chief security advisor.
> 
> Strathdee also said that the callers presented themselves in a professional manner and sounded genuine.
> 
> “Don’t be fooled, Microsoft is not cold calling consumers in regards to malfunctioning PCs, viruses or any other matter,” he said.
> 
> “We strongly advise Australians to simply hang up if they receive a call of this nature and not to respond to any communications from these scammers.
> 
> “If you’re not sure, contact Microsoft on 13 20 58 or the Police,” he said.
> 
> For more information, Microsoft recommends the following resources:
> 
> Microsoft Online Safety site - Protect yourself from viruses, spyware & phishing | Microsoft Australia
> Australian Government - SCAMwatch home


----------

